# Fishing Tourney - #4



## Flare (Jul 25, 2018)

A new event has begun, which is another fishing tourney. 

I really like that seaglobe. Since I already have Bronze Silver and Gold I will just catch as much fish as I can.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 25, 2018)

I like the prizes this time! I want the banner so I’ll try to catch as many as I can


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 25, 2018)

The prizes are much better this time around. The banner’s a cool feature too.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 25, 2018)

As much as this is nice, I just want the Bug Off in Pocket Camp.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 25, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> As much as this is nice, I just want the Bug Off in Pocket Camp.



yeah, me too. They need some new event templates


----------



## ESkill (Jul 30, 2018)

Did anyone get to the gold trophy without using the gold rod? I feel like I played a lot during the tourney and I only got to about 6200. I really wanted the tourney flag


----------



## shunishu (Jul 30, 2018)

did they shorten the time for these events? .. I feel like they used to be longer or easier to manage. during the last 2 garden(2nd part) and fishing events I couldn't finish and the end came surprising and quick and I missed it idk

couldnt even get near the special items that come in the later rewards.. I liked it better when it was random from the start so you had a chance at them even if you don't finish it all..  the fish are just too small for this -_- which I get is the point.. oh well anyway ^^;;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 30, 2018)

Yeah...uh, I fished my everloving butt off from morning til night for all the days of the fishing tourney and I had to use 20 leaf tickets just to get the gold trophy.  Apparently Nintendo has made it impossible to get the good stuff without purchasing the gold rod.  Not cool, man.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 30, 2018)

To be honest, I only got the gold rod just because I wanted to have a higher score than the person that has the highest score. It turns out that’s only possible if I got the gold rod from the start. (And maybe spend lots of leaf tickets just for the tourney throw nets.)

But it was a fun competitive event overall, I came in 9th place out of all the others who had a higher score than I did. Now I’m ready for the Bug Off.


----------



## joelmm (Aug 1, 2018)

The first fishing event I can not get all the objects. The last one was almost impossible. You must be very lucky since you have 6 (I think) possible prizes and there is no time for 6 attempts.


----------



## Garrett (Aug 2, 2018)

ESkill said:


> Did anyone get to the gold trophy without using the gold rod? I feel like I played a lot during the tourney and I only got to about 6200. I really wanted the tourney flag



Yes, I did. I got the gold trophy plus the banner without hiring the golden rod as I'm saving up my leaf tickets for now after buying lots of Lily's cookies and the sunflower back/foreground.


----------

